# Bottles at the Boston Museum of Science



## Blackglass (Dec 4, 2012)

Did I choose a lucky day to go! They had a large display of finds that the Odyessey  has brought  up from shipwrecks. Among the many rare items that were brought up, they had a display of their best bottle finds. Here's a few pics:






 World's Hair Restorer




 Pheonix bitters




 A couple of master inks. The one on the right had damage, unfortunately. 




 Heimstreet & co.!




 They had two of these Cod Liver Oil Jelly jars. Neat!




 Lediard's O.K. Plantation Bitters! Amazing that they found this!








 They found a lot of these.








 T&M




 This is in a nice dark purple. They had 2 of these, one damaged and one in great condition.












 Thought this was neat.




 This is just a sampling...




 :O




 Here's a "Persian Saddle Flask" for yah. I guess we can now officially say they are reproductions.





 Hope you enjoyed!

 ``Michael


----------



## Dugout (Dec 4, 2012)

Your photos turned out well for having to show us through the glass. Glad you could share. Thanks.
 But I really can't imagine eating Codliver Jelly!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cowseatmaize (Dec 4, 2012)

Mike, I haven't been there in 40 years but I love the display! Thanks for sharing. How long is it running?
 I hope the controversial "deck sweeper" goes unnoticed.[][][]


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 4, 2012)

Hey Mike,

 Thanks for the field trip to the museum. I think that's Matt's old deck sweeper.[8D]


----------



## ScottBSA (Dec 4, 2012)

Fantastic display.  Were the bottles from a specific site or recovered in general.  Good pictures through the glass.  Thanks for taking the pictures and posting them.

 Scott


----------



## tigue710 (Dec 4, 2012)

great display, I love the odyessey finds...  There are some great videos on line too.  God imagine finding all these bottles in one place!

 Now about the deck sweeper, I wish they would cut the crap with that stuff!  If anything they used bottles they had on hand, just regular old bottles...


----------



## tigue710 (Dec 4, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  surfaceone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 nice sneakers that bottle is wearing


----------



## RIBottleguy (Dec 4, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Blackglass
> 
> :O


 

 By far my favorite picture!  Imagine if you came across this while diving?


----------



## cacarpetbagger (Dec 4, 2012)

Excuse me I have to wipe the drool off myself after looking at that ship wreck photo.


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Dec 4, 2012)

> think that's Matt's old deck sweeper


 
 Shows you shouldnt always believe everything you see even if its in a museum.
 Leave the glass to the experts[]
 Camel jugs are evil...


----------



## Penn Digger (Dec 4, 2012)

Some nice pics in this posts.  Usually the bottles I have seen in museums are a little cleaner, maybe tumbled.  I don't recall seeing any that weren't clean/mint at the Corning museum either.

 PD


----------



## Asterx (Dec 5, 2012)

Nice pictures, thanks for sharing! I agree, that shipwreck photo is incredible...


----------



## Asterx (Dec 5, 2012)

Does that "Deck Sweeper" have an aqua neck and lip or is that an effect from the photo?


----------



## Blackglass (Dec 5, 2012)

The sneakers are a little beat up, actually 

 The "Deck Sweeper" Does not have an aqua neck. It's tough to take photos from behind glass, even with a $600 camera and a few years of experience.


----------

